# 18" by 17" by 18" water container



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

*Custom size water container*

I'm planning things out for when I get my Oceanic BioCube 29G tank and stand, and one of the things I'd like to do is to have a water container fit in the stand for water changes, etc. The inside of the stand is aprox 18 1/2" wide and about 17 1/2" deep (about 26" high). So I'm looking for suggestions where I can find or have build a container that would fit in there and hold about 20G+ of water. If anyone has any ideas I love to hear about it.

Thanks,
Harry


----------

